# Underlined Green Words



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm seeing random words in green and underlined today.  This occurs in people's posts and in the descriptions of various threads and forums.

Anyone else?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2005)

Can yo link in an example?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

In your post just now, Andy, the word "link" is in green and underlined.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 23, 2005)

It's not green on my computer.
I haven't seen any green yet.  Maybe, 
you're special to day Mudbug.


----------



## middie (Aug 23, 2005)

it's not like that on mine either


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

and "special" is that way in your post, pds.

Shucks, I thought I was special every day!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 23, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> and "special" is that way in your post, pds.
> 
> Shucks, I thought I was special every day!



YOU ARE!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't see any green either!  Hmmm.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, now that's interesting.  I must have some kind of bug.  When I click on the words that are underlined and green, I get taken to various other websites (ads, apparently).


----------



## crewsk (Aug 23, 2005)

No green here either. Could it be some sort of spy ware?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

Must be some sort of pop-up thing.  I changed my blocker setting to high, so now when I click on them the toolbar shows me they have been blocked.

They're still showings as "links", tho.


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

That sounds like a virus or spyware to me Mudbug. Do you have Ad-Aware or Spybot Search and Destroy on your computer? These are both programs that get rid of spyware and are very easy to use. If it is spyware then either of those programs should get rid of it.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks like we have Spybot here.  Do I hafta turn DC off to run it?


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

Nope, you can just run it with DC on if you want.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks.  gonna try it now.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

grrrr.  Ran Spybot twice and even re-started computer.  Still there.


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

Do you have an anti virus program? You might want to run a check from that too. I have never heard of a virus like that, but it is possible.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

Will do.  Otherwise, will buy some more Dickel and invite local computer weenie friend over again!


----------



## callie (Aug 23, 2005)

maybe Dickel is the problem 

(just kidding, mudbug...sounds like you've been invaded by some spyware)


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

Can't be the Dickel---we're currently out of it!  

Virus scan detected nothing.  Running Spybot again just now, just in case.  Apparently the popup blocker is blocking all the links, but they appear as links anyway (i.e., underlined and in green).  More annoying than harmful at this point, I guess.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

*A weird little wrinkle*

If this means anything:

I've noticed that the "links" disappear when I hit the refresh button, but reappear after a few minutes or when I switch to another part of the board.


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

Mudbug, try downloading and running Ad Aware. It is basically the same as spybot, but I find it does a much better job.

Another thing you could try is getting Firefox instead of Internet Explorer. It is a much better browser and you will not have spyware problems anymore as they (and viruses) do not target Firefox for the most part.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

let me get out of this and hook up again using Firefox and see what happens.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I think im gonna go with you just being special today!


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, but she is special every day


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

LOL, Tanis.  No "greenies" appearing now that I'm using Firefox.  Will have to check around some more to make sure.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

*Tiptoeing*

Seems to be better here in MozillaWorld.  Thanks for the compliment and the tip, geebs!


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

My pleasure! I am glad that cleared it up for you


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

So odd....so odd.....lol


----------



## pdswife (Aug 23, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Mudbug, try downloading and running Ad Aware. It is basically the same as spybot, but I find it does a much better job.
> 
> Another thing you could try is getting Firefox instead of Internet Explorer. It is a much better browser and you will not have spyware problems anymore as they (and viruses) do not target Firefox for the most part.



GB do you ever have trouble with Firefox shutting down?
I'll be typing away sometimes and the window just disappears.  After it happens it seems to take a longer time to reopen Firefox.  Two or three times longer than if I'm opening it for the first time that day.... Does that make any sense at all??


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmmm no I have never had that problem. I can't even guess what would be causing that


----------



## pdswife (Aug 23, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Hmmm no I have never had that problem. I can't even guess what would be causing that



 I think it must
be the little guy who lives in my computer.
I must have made him mad somehow...!


----------

